# purchasing LG



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am wanting to buy a livestock guardian, but I'm wondering which is more affective? Llama? Donkey? Dog? I'm thinking a dog, but IDK


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't buy one until you do some serious research and introspection.
I'll tell you why I wouldn't sell a dog to you: no info. You don't state what kind of livestock you have, fencing in place, size of your place, types of predators you face. Donkeys and llamas have their own needs, pro's, con's, shortcomings and plusses...but LGD's aren't something you just trot out and buy. A dog is not a donkey or llama and will take more commitment from you.

You need to read through the posts on this board for starters to get information. I don't mean to sound harsh so don't take offense. But I am a real crank when it comes to people educating themselves before buying something. 

When I get an email from someone wanting a puppy, if they are as brief as you are, I push the delete button! If someone is not open and honest with me I ain't got the time for 'em.....!


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not buying one any time real soon (few years) I'm not one to just jump into a project, thats a good way to have a bad experience. I have goats/sheep. I was just wondering which guardian was more affective when it comes to protecting.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It's going to depend on your situation. A pair of donkeys will work very well for some (works for me, and they are miniature). Others need a soft barking dog, Great Pyr. Another person will need an aggressive dog, someone else will need several aggressive dogs. As Goatress wrote, dogs need more attention and training than a donkey or llama. Do more research both about the different guardians as well as the problems your neighbors have. Fox and raccoon will hunt your poultry and leave the large animals alone. Coyote will hunt the poultry and the lambs. Coydogs are not shy.


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

Reed77--To decide between LGD, donkey, or llama, there are several factors to consider, including what kind of predator situation you have, what you want to protect, and what your property/fencing situation is.

If you PM me your email address, I'd be glad to send you an article about those three different types of livestock guardians. It's too long to post here .


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

dog.

a coyote pack can and will take out a llama...just like a goat... a donkey is like a pony... but.... neither one will make noise until they are under attack. A LGD starts barking long before the predator is seen. The barking is enough to foil the predators element of surprise and they move on.

A llama or donkey can't do that.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

there are several wonderful anatolian breeders in your area.


----------

